# Cam timing problems?



## Guest (Oct 1, 2002)

Hey what's up, im fairly new to this forum and I am in the beginning stages of starting my sr20det swap into a 240sx. Well here is my problem. I just bought a 1990 240sx, i know it isnt the DOHC but the motor will be out soon anyways. 

From what the guy told me the only thing that is wrong with this SOHC motor is that the cam timing is off causing the car to not start. He said it "cranks just doesnt turn over"

Well, here is my problem...I called the bank for a loan on the SR20DET and I need a co-signer and thats where i am running into problems...So, how could i fix the cam timing just to get this car on the road? thanks for the help

-Stephen


----------



## Guest (Oct 1, 2002)

how much miles is on the on ur KAE what the hell did do to it to make jump it and plus if you try to start you might detonate it and plus the SOHC eng uses a timing chain its really hard to off set the cam I ned to know more plus what do you have fastback or coupe lemme know


----------



## Guest (Oct 1, 2002)

Tell you the truth, I do not know how many miles it has on it, I just bought it this weekend and it is still at my cousins house 45 miles away. It is a fastback. I do not know how the previous owner managed to jump the timing. I will be getting the car to my house in about 2 weeks, at that point i will know how many miles it has


----------



## Guest (Oct 1, 2002)

this is all i have on the car at this point
















































He was redoing the interior when he took those pics. It looks better now. Not a bad deal for $500


----------



## Guest (Oct 2, 2002)

I agree I paid 800 and it was in the same condition plus my enegine is pretty good still workin the kinks out cause the damn lady didnt take care of it at all


----------



## rudeboy (Oct 27, 2002)

ok man. i have the answers for you . i had the same exact problem in my 90 when i bought it. #1 DON'T TRY TO START IT ANYMORE!!!!!!!
#2 you should just email me so i can get the info together for you.
let me know if you still need help and i'll have everything you need. including diagrams.
Rude


----------



## Guest (Oct 30, 2002)

Sorry, I should have updated earlier. I have just decided to pull the motor and junk it since it has 250K miles on it. I am going to swap the sr20det motor in there. Thanks for the help anyways though.


----------



## rudeboy (Oct 27, 2002)

cool


----------



## biggess (Mar 22, 2005)

*timing on my 240sx*



rudeboy said:


> ok man. i have the answers for you . i had the same exact problem in my 90 when i bought it. #1 DON'T TRY TO START IT ANYMORE!!!!!!!
> #2 you should just email me so i can get the info together for you.
> let me know if you still need help and i'll have everything you need. including diagrams.
> Rude



i have a problem..i have a 1989 nissan 240sx... cant get it into time no matter what i do. i replaced the head gasket and all timing components as the guides snapped off. so i also had to put a new oil pan gasket on. now i rotoated the cam when it was off the block. (was checking the valves) now i cant get the distributor in time dont know if thats the problem... every time i time it it jumps to cylinder 4. so i figured i was 180 off so i turned the cam a full rotation and still nothing....can anyone help please...been tryin to do it for 4 days now..


----------



## rogoman (Dec 16, 2004)

biggess said:


> i have a problem..i have a 1989 nissan 240sx... cant get it into time no matter what i do. i replaced the head gasket and all timing components as the guides snapped off. so i also had to put a new oil pan gasket on. now i rotoated the cam when it was off the block. (was checking the valves) now i cant get the distributor in time dont know if thats the problem... every time i time it it jumps to cylinder 4. so i figured i was 180 off so i turned the cam a full rotation and still nothing....can anyone help please...been tryin to do it for 4 days now..


First of all you need to set the cam timing properly; once that's set, check the ignition distributor setting. It's not really difficult but you should have an FSM which gives you all the details. I'll just give you the highlights. First disconnect the ignition coil wire, remove all the spark plugs and remove the valve cover. Have someone tap the starter while you have your thumb over the #1 spark plug hole. Once you feel compression, insure that the block timing pointer at the front pulley is pointing to the zero mark on the pulley. Remove distributor cap and insure that the rotor is pointing to #1 firing position. The #1 piston is now sitting at TDC compression stroke. Make sure the engine is NOT TURNED from this point on until everything is reassembled. At this point you need to install a wedge down between the two sides of the chain so that the chain doesn't drop down and disengage from the bottom crank sprocket or it will lose it's timing position. The wedge should have a wire attached to it which will hang over the edge of the timing cover so that it can be pulled easily. Locate the timing marks on the cam sprocket and chain and make sure they match.


----------



## bridrive55 (Aug 26, 2004)

I agree with the above, although there might be an easier way... 

Here's a picture of my perfectly timed KA24E valvetrain. I'm sure this doesn't help, but it's a pretty picture. Notice the complete lack of power steering, A/C, vaccuum lines, or any kind of spark system on this motor... Fantastic!


----------



## sunnydet90 (Sep 10, 2004)

bridrive55 said:


> I agree with the above, although there might be an easier way...
> 
> Here's a picture of my perfectly timed KA24E valvetrain. I'm sure this doesn't help, but it's a pretty picture. Notice the complete lack of power steering, A/C, vaccuum lines, or any kind of spark system on this motor... Fantastic!


 lol too bad you not at TDC on the #1 cylinder or else the distributor is off but nice lol 

edit: i just now noticed that you werent joking there is no wiring harness the fuel rail is pulled out lol wut the hell you doin pullin the motor?


----------



## biggess (Mar 22, 2005)

*timing and fuel i think*

now i rotated the cam when i had the head off the car. now the cam gear aint lining up where it spose to be. and i have no idea where the cam lobes are spose to be what valves are open or anything all i know is that the number one cylinder valves are closed. now the car will fire if i soray starting fluid in the throttle body and only run for a moment then quit. but i know its still outta time and i dont kn ow what to do anymore im outta possibilities. i dont wanna pull the whole from of the motor apart again. i dont have the money for any more gaskets. i just put 400 into it for a head gasket set and timing components. what do i do? im stuck.


----------



## biggess (Mar 22, 2005)

how do i put a pic on here so ican show you how far out it is?


----------



## rogoman (Dec 16, 2004)

biggess said:
 

> how do i put a pic on here so ican show you how far out it is?


Use the 'Insert Hyperlink' icon to point to a web site where you have a JPG picture stored.


----------



## bridrive55 (Aug 26, 2004)

sunnydet90 said:


> edit: i just now noticed that you werent joking there is no wiring harness the fuel rail is pulled out lol wut the hell you doin pullin the motor?


I pulled the KA24E to replace it with a better powerplant. The new motor is a 1997 KA24DE with OBD-II ECU (FCD removed) and a top mount T04E turbo. Lol, when my timing's off, I just use it as an excuse to swap in a motor that can handle 21psi.


----------

